
Page Builder That Will Change WordPress Design - Murkin
https://elementor.com/elementor-launch/
======
tapiwa
This looks incredibly interesting.

Open source, and pluggable too? Nice!

------
hananyas9
It's look like the "next thing" in the world! Well done!

------
Adigold1
Amazing tool ! Thanks so much for sharing

------
dzrihen
a really great tool! highly recommended

------
wpserver
Nice plugin

------
itamarbdor
wow!

